# A little Betta Love



## Dreya (Nov 18, 2020)

These are all the same fish.. crazy marble genetics


----------



## Dreya (Nov 18, 2020)

Black crowntail showing blue/violet iridescence


----------



## Thedevilsbacon (May 14, 2021)

Dreya said:


> These are all the same fish.. crazy marble genetics


The second picture with the dragon stone in the back in my favorite! Absolutely stunning fish


----------



## geraldk (12 mo ago)

The metallics on those bettas are amazing! That koi is a cutie.










My now deceased betta: Wick. I think he was a Cambodian halfmoon. Taken with my Micro Four Thirds camera but the focus was slightly off









Current resident: Nova. Lavender butterfly halfmoon. Taken with an iPhone 13 Pro, will need to try to capture him with the m4/3 sometime. And clean that green spot algae...


----------



## sweetsoda (4 mo ago)

My boy  He's hard to take pictures of because he's always moving, but he is very pretty


----------



## velaya (2 mo ago)

Very pretty, the colors are very beautiful!!


----------



## HillstreamBiotoper (6 mo ago)

Esteban the Betta wanting some food


----------

